# Не удалось выполнить проверку подлинности



## ROOT (22.05.2018)

Привет, ковырялся в логах одного из контроллеров домена и увидел в логах ошибку event id 5805 NETLOGON:


> Не удалось выполнить проверку подлинности для сеанса компьютера PROXY. Произошла следующая ошибка:
> Отказано в доступе.


Почему может не проходить проверка подлинности? С виду все работает штатно - никаких траблов не наблюдается...

- -Подумал и добавил - -

Детально посмотрел лог и нашел еще одну ошибку с евент ид 5722


> При установке сеанса с компьютера PROXY не получено подтверждение имен. В базе данных безопасности содержатся ссылки на учетные записи PROXY$. Ошибка:
> Системой обнаружена попытка нарушения безопасности. Проверьте наличие доступа к серверу, через который был выполнен вход.


Может это как то связано?

- -Подумал и добавил - -

разобрался в итоге - прокся не могла авторизоваться в домене. на проксе настроена ntlm аутентификация пользователей в базе данных, то есть прокси подтягивает периодически из ad имена пользователей вот с этим и была проблема.


----------

